# Mission completed and successful.



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Because so many volunteered and gave it their personal best, the Backcountry Purple Heart Slam in Flamingo on May 13-14 was a success. I wish to personally, as well as on behalf of the United States Marine Corps Wounded Warrior Regiment and Project Healing Waters FF - S. Florida, thank each and everyone who came forth to support this event. Because of their selfless desire to give back and thank these young men for their sacrifices this event was highly successful. Each can know that their contribution directly impacted these Marines and their recovery and rehabilitation.

The Captains; Benny Blanco, Jim Hobales, Ridge Murphy, Ryan Accursio, Steven Tejera, Jason Sullivan, Ryan Booth, David Stoots, Joey Sparacino, Joseph Cornely, Dave Kowtowski.

The volunteers who gave their time and services; Tim, Tony, Dianne, Heather Rea, Melissa, Allison, Mike, Chris, Cass, Miami-Dade Fire Rescue Department, and so many many more. Many from right here on Microskiff.com.

The sponsors; Jet Blue Airways, Maverick Boats, SeaDeck, Hook & Tackle, Reel Love









Day-1 Whitewater Bay










Day-2 Flamingo outside










Capt. Ryan Accursio with two motivated Devil Dogs.










Capt's Benny Blanco and Jim Hobales polling Marines to their targets.










Corporal Christ Propst USMC will always have these memories ...










... but he will have many more new ones that will assist in his recovery. This scene played out both days over and over, double hook ups on all the skiffs. One burly harden Captain told me he had to look away so the Marines could not see his eyes well up after hearing the reply to a question he asked of them. After hearing their replies he said he could not ever again complain about trivial things again, and to count him in on future events.

Next year we hope to have all these Marines back for Backcountry Purple Heart Slam II. The third year the Backcountry Purple Heart "Tournament".

This is only the first of what we hope will be many such events to support the recovery and rehabilitation of our wounded servicemen and women. Our next event will be later this year with wounded members of the U.S. Army.

Thank you.

Semper Fi


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

It was an honor to have those young men on board and I was happy to help.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

So cool. Thanks to all those involved, especially the marines. We owe them more than we could ever hope to pay back.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome Thanks for serving those who protect us!


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

What a great mission. Thanks to all who serve for our freedoms.


----------

